
We Found a Piss Dungeon in a Pub - willemmerson
https://www.vice.com/en_uk/article/vdybgj/deep-inside-the-chain-pub-piss-dungeon
======
tom_
I know Sunday is traditionally Hacker News Fun Day, but (a) it's not yet
reliably Sunday everywhere, and (b) this is perhaps pushing the boundaries a
bit far.

God help me though - I read it anyway. And perhaps that's all that counts.

------
closeparen
NSFL

